# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Nënë Tereza nder i kombit!

## Shpresmiri

Për Nënë Terezën kemi dëgjuar të gjithë. Shumë e vlerësojnë si Nënë dhe nder i kombit. Unë mendoj se e meriton të quhet nder i kombit, sepse thjesht i bëri nder dhe po i bën nder kombit shqiptar. Pa të sa më të varfër do të ishin në sy të botës. 
Shpesh herë kur prezentohemi në vende të huaja, nuk e di a e keni provuar, kur thoni se vij nga mëmëdheu i Nënë Terezës njerëzit shprehin një respekt më të madh ndaj teje - falë shembullit të kësaj Nëne shqiptare.
Ajo do të duhej të na bashkojë të gjithë ne bashkëkombasë të dashur! Ajo ishte për Zotin por edhe për njeriun. Ajo besonte në Zotin që kujdeset për personin njeri, i cili është i varfër, i pasur, i sëmur, në prag të vdekjes, mendjemadh, smirëzi, egoistë.... thoshte: nuk ka rëndësi: Duaje të tillë si është! Nuk fliste shumë, por me vepra dëshmoi më së miri se si duhet të jetohet për të qenë i lumtur!
A është rruga më e mirë (nuk po them më e lehtë) ajo që tregoi Nënë Tereza, për të pasë një ardhmëri më të lumtur edhe populli shqiptar? A thua nuk na sqaron aq shumë gjëra të ndërlikuara ky shembull i saj shumë i thjeshtë, por tejet i thellë dhe me plot kuptim?

Me respekt!

----------


## Shpresmiri

ULEZA
Anetar i ri
Posts: 42
(4/30/01 12:57:21 pm)
Reply 
NENE TEREZA! 

I vetmi EMER, qe ne Shqiptareve na ben me pak te urryer ne arenen globale.
Pershendetje Vllazerore. 
rycki2001
Deputet
Posts: 140
(4/30/01 1:26:06 pm)
Reply 
Re: Besimi i Nënë Terezës 

Nëse ka shqiptar që ka bërë të njohur shqiptarët në botë ka veç një emër NËNË TEREZA. Shumë të tjerë kanë ndihmuar që shqiptarët të bëjnë emër por jo në përmasat e Nënë Terezës.
Po tu hedhësh një sy biografive të shkruara nga autor të ndryshëm e para gjë që të bie në sy është theksi që i vihet origjinës së saj shqiptare. Mua më është dashur tu shpjegoj njerëzve që nuk njohin Shqipërinë se ky vend ka nxjerr Nënë Terezën. 
Rycki
Ps. Po vazhdoj njëher tjetër se më duhet të ndjek mësimin.... 

albaniauk
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 94
(5/1/01 12:09:03 pm)
Reply 
RE :ari: ocky2001... 

Nxir konkluzionin se nuk ka nevoje te dime shume per te se edhe ajo nuk dinte shume per ne.Gjithe bota pas e njeh Shqiperine nga nene Tereza dhe ne te njejten kohe ka edhe njerez qe nuk e dine fare Shqiperine.(cudi e madhe kjo!!!) Bota nuk e dinte fare se Shqiperia ka prejardhjen nga pellazget,iliret dhe arberit,por e njohu Shqiperine nga nene Tereza?!Po nene Tereza vet cka bere se per Shqiperine se kjo ka rendesi dhe jo prejardhja e saj,gjaku i saj apo ku da di une se cfare.Hesht mor djale dhe mos fole se eshte turpi vete ne kete pike.Hesht more se nuk pame asnje ndihme qofte edhe pergezuese le me financiare per vendin tone nga ajo nene e madhe(eh ta dinte ne cbote te vogel jetoje!)kaq e madhe qe ajo sa qe mendonte per indine,afriken etj.dhe nuk mendonte per Shqiperine vendin e saj?!Lena aman me keto sakrificat pa kuptim!
Eh e di qe kete pergjigjie prisje nga dikush dhe me pas te dilje atje ku do,por ky eshte fakti me vjen keq. 
Shpresmiri
Besimtar
Posts: 43
(5/2/01 1:55:40 pm)
Reply 
Nënë Tereza për shqiptarët 

Albaniuk, shihet se me të vërtetë je pak i inforumuar lidhur me veprimtarinë e nobelistes shqiptare për paqe Nënë Terezës. Veprimtaria e saj qe (dhe është) që t'u ndihmojë të varfërve ndër më të varfër. Ajo nuk shikoi se njeriu në hall beson apo s'beson në Zotin, ajo nuk i ndau njerëzit në të zi dhe në të bardhë sepse i bashkoi me dashurinë e një Nëne. Dashuria nuk ka kufij. A s'është vepër e madhe që në vend se të zgjedhësh rrugën më të lehtë ta zgjedhë atë më të vështirë që edhe tjetri të jetë i lumtur - zemërgjerësia e saj habit njeriun. Për veprimtarinë e Nënë Terezës sa libra u shkruan, sa vargje poetike u thurën duke e miratuar dhe përkrahur veprën e saj. Po i përmendi vetëm disa autor shqiptarë që mos të duket se po tregoj ëndrra: Enver Gjerqeku, Ali Podrimja, Fahredin Gunga, Azem Shkreli, Zejnulla Halili, Agim Deva, Resmje Kryeziu, Basri Çapriqi, Qerim Ujkani, Abdylaziz Islami, Ibrahim Kadriu, Anton Gojçaj, Mark Krasniqi, Ndue Gjergji, Fehime Selimi, Musa Ramadani, Gani Bytyqi, Zahide Ukaj, Demush Zefaj...
Veprimtaria e Nënë Terezës është e pranishme edhe ndër shqiptarë. Motrat e saja Misionaret e dashurisë janë të pranishme në Tiranë, Shkodër, Durrës, Pukë, Korçë, Elbasan, Dukagjin, Bushat, Pejë, Shkup...ku me sakrifica të mëdha mundohen t'u japin dashuri atyre që kanë nevojë më së shumti: të dëbuarve, të nëpërkëmburve, të varfërve...
Besoj se kjo flet mjaft që të shihet se ajo e kishte një zemër të madhe që t'i ndihmojë gjithkujt që ka nevojë dhe jo vetëm disave.
Shtrohet pyetja: çfarë kemi bërë ne, ç'po bëjmë dhe çdo të bëjmë në të ardhmën për shqiptarët tanë. A thua gjithmonë do të presim që tjetri t'ia fillojë.
Në një letër Nënë Tereza shkruante: Unjë gjithmonë e kam ndër mend popullin tim shqiptar, dhe unë gjithmonë i lutem Zotit që paqja e tij të mbretërojë në të...
albaniauk
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 99
(5/3/01 10:01:27 am)
Reply 
RE :i hutuar:  moj shqipri... 

Shpresemiri,nene tereza qe vetem nje misionare dhe nuk kishte ne dore asnje gje.Keshtu si misionare qe qe ajo thjeshte vinte atje ku e caktonin.Kjo nene e madhe mendonte shume per Shqiperine,sic shkruante ne nje leter te saj.Po edhe nje i burgosur jashte vendlindjes tek Shqiperia do ta kete mendjen,kjo eshte llogjike.Tema eshte se a e ndihmoje ajo Shqiperine apo jo?!Apo ke,i degjuar se e mburin te tjeret dhe o burrrra ta mburim edhe ne.Le qe ku kishte kohe kjo nene te mendonte per Shqiperine,se mos ishim ne vendi me i varfer ne Evrope(nr1)dhe me i varferi ne Bote(nr6-7)?! 
Belami   
Doganier Kakavije
Posts: 187
(5/3/01 2:03:05 pm)
Reply 
Re: RE :i hutuar:  moj shqipri... 

Albaniauk,ne vertete sot jemi nga me te varferit e Europes,por sot ama.Deri ne vitet 1970 Greqia ishte ku e ku me e varfer sesa ne.Edhe sot vende si Polonia apo Bullgaria nuk kane ndonje ritje ekonomike me te larte se ne,bile ne Bullgari ne vitin 1995 shteti filloi te hapte menca publike per te varferit.
Mos pyet cka bere Nene Tereza per Shqiperine,por ckemi bere ne per te.
Haron ti se Shqiperia ka qene e mbyllur,feja u ndalua dhe ne Shqiperi shume pak veta e kishi dijeni per Nene Terezen.
Cfare mund te bente ajo kur Enver Hoxha i ndaloi hyrjen ne Shqiperi?!
Nene Tereza eshte simbol i Humanizmit per te gjithe Shqiptaret,prandaj nese tek ti rjedh gjak Shqiptari duhet ta ndjesh veten Krenar. 
rycki2001
Deputet
Posts: 142
(5/7/01 10:34:22 am)
Reply 
Faleminderit Belami 

Nuk më çudit injoranca e Albaniauk (injoranca në kuptimin e mungesës së njohurive përnjë çështje të caktuar).Ajo që më çudit është urrejtja e tij përçdo gjë që vjen era kristianizëm. Unë po i kujtoj zotnis në fjalë se Nënë Tereza për ne shqiptarët është shqiptare para se të jetë një misionare e paqes dhe e bamirësisë. E dyta gjithë sa frymëzohen nga fe të tjera (jo-kristiane) i shohin të mirat e të tjerëve me "Çfarë na dha ajo ne ?" apo "Ajo kontribuoi për indianët etj. etj." Po, Albaniauk ajo ndihmoi të varfrit e gjithë botës me sa mundi e ku mundi pa i parë nga ngjyra e nga rraca. Ndërsa Shqipëria e Enver Hoxhës siç e përmend edhe Belami i mbylli portat dhe e ndau nga të afërmit e saj. Por ajo nuk e harroi Shqipërinë. Ne nuk na shpëton dot askush nëse nuk dimë të vlerësojmë pasurinë që na jepet. Nënë Tereza na la veprën e saj të madhe. Ne parat nuk dimë ti mbajmë (harrove 97!)por ne kemi nevoj për një shpirt të gjerë të përmasave të Nënë Terezës. Sa për turpin që më përmend Albaniauk, turp duhet të kenë të gjithë ata që nuk janë shqiptar ose janë të tillë por të shitur. Shqiptarët e vërtet duhet të dinë të nderojnë bashkëkombasit e tyre sidomos ata që i kanë nderuar dhe jo ti denigrojnë siç bënë komunistët në vaktin e tyre...
Edhe njëherë faleminderit Belami që je përgjigjur me të njëjtat ide.
Zoti i bekoftë shqiptarët
Rycki 

renea kuqezi
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 60
(5/9/01 4:20:52 pm)
Reply 
Re: kontrolloni shprehjet 

Cudi per nder cudi!

Bota perpiqet ta beje te sajen (Nene Terezen) , e ne duam ta bejme te tyren(te botes).

Ne indi ka nje minoritet te gjere islam , Nene Tereza i ndihmoi dhe ata, nuk u ndal pse ishin islame.

Ja pyetja egocentrike dhe aspak prej besimtari: C'ka bere Nene Tereza per ne?

Mjeku eshte per te semuret, India kishte me shume nevoje per te, prandaj eshte e Madhe sepse la Atdheun dhe ju vu humanizmit. 

C'fare beme ne per te? E lame jashte kombit per 50 vjet, dhe me vone prisnim cudine nga ajo. Sa naive qe jemi. Njerez, islami mund te jete nje fe e mire, por mua nuk me intereson , kam gjetur vehten tek Jezusi.
Jetoni dhe lini te jetojne. 
Te Deum!
Shpresmiri
Besimtar
Posts: 55
(5/10/01 12:11:39 pm)
Reply 
Nëna e të gërbulurve 

Renea, s'ke pse çuditësh. Edhe unë do herë çuditesha por ja se përvoja ime është: jeta është e vështirë - pa e pranuar këtë s'mund të bëjmë asgjë të mirë. Mos i harro ata që mendojnë më ndryshe. (Të përgëzoj për qëndrimin dh bindjen e mirë që ke ndaj Nënë Terezës). 
Në një vend lidhur me njerëzit e varfër në Indi Nënë Tereza thotë: Është mjaft vështirë t'i bindësh njerëzit në Indi se Zoti s'e ka dënuar njeriun në vuajtje... Shi për këtë edhe kemi ndërtuar, së pari fshatra të vogla për të gërbulurë, ku ata mund të jetojnë, të krijojnë familje, të jenë të pavarur...Sot kemi "Qytetin e haresë", qytet ky i ndërtuar vetëm për të gërbulurë, të tilla qendra ka edhe në më se 12 mejdise të tjera në Indi.
Kështu pra, Nëna shqiptare ua bëri të lumtur jetën sa mijërave (!) njerëzve. Merre me mend kur e mori fjalën pranë mikrofonit në Osllo ajo tha: me nënshtetësi jam e Indisë, por për nga gjaku jam shqiptare! Kjo për mua nuk është gjë e vogël. 
rycki2001
Deputet
Posts: 145
(5/11/01 9:41:51 am)
Reply 
Nënë Tereza - Kjo shqiptare e madhe 

Vitin e kaluar isha për vizit në Amerikë dhe duke folur për Nënë Terezën, mbesa ime më tregoi një mngjarje që kishte ndodhur në skollën e saj. Mësuesja u kishte kërkuar të gjithë nxënësve (shumica emigrantë) të sillnin në klasë objekte, fotografi opo suvenire që përfaqësonin vendin nga ata vinin. Një indian kishte sjell në klasë fotografinë e Nënë Terezës. At'herë ishte ngritur një shqiptar nga Kosova (Niku, në mos gaboj) dhe e mbërthen për gryke indianin duke i thënë "Ti të na marrësh Nënë Terezën neve, po ajo është shqiptare...." Kam qeshur megjithë shpirt me sedrën tonë të shqiptarit por ndonëse ky veprim nuk është i hijshëm, tregon që edhe fëmijtë shqiptar kanë me se të krenohen dhe ç'farë tu tregojnë të tjerëve për Shqipërinë që shumë nuk e dinë se në çfarë kontinenti bënë pjesë.
E pra Nënë Tereza ishte shqiptare në radhë të parë por edhe e të gjithë atyre që u ndryshoi sodopak jetën. E në bamirësi nuk ka nevoj të kesh kombësi. Në funeralin e Nënë Terezës pati dhe klerik musliman e hindu që folën për Nënë Terezën dhe vlerësuan veprën e saj në favor të të varfërve kudo në botë por sidomos në Indi. Prandaj çuditesh kur ka shqiptar që nuk kanë sy të shohin atë çfarë Nënë Tereza ka bërë. Por miopi të tilla janë të korrigjueshme.
Zoti e bekoftë tokën që lindi Nënë Terezën !
Faleminderit, Rycki 
Shpresmiri
Besimtar
Posts: 57
(5/11/01 4:08:49 pm)
Reply 
Vajza nga Shkupi 

Për Motrën Tereze në një revistë shkruante: Vajza 18-vjeçare nga Shkupi, me emër mjaft të njohur shqiptare Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, është bërë motër e nderit... Deri në vjeshtën e kaluar ka ndihmuar në kishë dhe ka kënduar në kor të famullisë, i ka nxitur shoqet e veta për Kongregatën e Zonjës Mari, për t'iu ndihmuar misioneve, iu ka ndihmuar vajzave më të reja në mësim dhe në këndim. Ishte vajzë shembullore në gjimnazin femëror në Shkup... Përpos poezisë "Lamtumirë" ajo na ka dërguar edhe një letër ku shkruan: "Të dashur lexues, që të mos mendoni se ju kam harruar tani kur jam tejet e lumtur, ja po ju shkruaj me shumë hare. Kaluan dy muaj nga lamtumira nga Shkupi im i dashur nga jam nisur duke ndjekur zërin e Zotit, i cili më ka ftuar vite me radhë...
Ajo lindi në Shkup të Shqipërisë me 27 gusht 1910. I ati e kishte emrin Kolë, nëna Drane, kurse ajo ishte fëmija i tretë me radhë në familje pas Ages e Lazrit.
Shpresoj se me të vërtetë kjo Nënë e madhe meriton të njihet më shumë sidomos prej shqiptarëve. 

Shpresmiri
Besimtar
Posts: 70
(5/25/01 10:06:44 am)
Reply 
Një shkrimtarë për Nënë Terezën 


Një shkrimtar shkruante për Nënë Terezën:
"Një grua e vogël, një grusht njeri, e kërrusur, e veshur me petka të thjeshta sari, e zbathur, me një çantë të thjeshtë, me sy-gacë, me zemër plot dashuri, u end nëpër meridianet e botës plot 87-vjet, për ta zbutur vuajtjen dhe mjerimin, për t'i shëruar plaget varrët e dhembjeve në trup dhe në shpirt, për t'na treguar të gjithëve se të varfërit, të mjerët, të uriturit, të gërbulurit, janë vëllezërit dhe motrat tona, se pa ta s'do të ketë kurrë paqe dhe dashuri, lumturi dhe ardhmëri.
Para figurës së nënës vigane, ne jemi të vegjël, por jemi bijtë dhe bijat e saj, apo si thonë vëllezërit tanë arbëreshë, jemi "gjaku i shprishur" i saj. Kurse tash kur po bëhet një vit (vdiq në vitin '97)pa Nënë Terezen, dëshirojmë të frymëzohemi dhe të veprojmë sipas shembullit dhe jetës së saj - Nënës sonë Tereze, për të mirën e atyre që s'kanë askënd, përpos Zotit dhe neve, që s'kanë zë, që s'kanë duar dhe këmbë, që s'kanë sy dhe veshë, që s'kanë hieshi dhe kënaqësi, që s'dinë për mirësi dhe dashuri, që presin një rreze shprese dhe jete... 
Dëshirojmë të jetojmë dhe të veprojmë sipas shembullit të madh të Nënës sonë Tereze, për të ndërtuar qytetërimin e paqes dhe të dashurisë edhe në mesin tonë. Ky, me siguri, do t'ishte urimi më i bukur që populli shqiptar mund t'ia dhurojë bijës dhe nënës sonë legjendare, zemërmadhe, dashuriplote, flijimtare - shqiptare.
Figura dhe vepra flijimtare e humane e Nënë Terezes edhe sot na përcjell kudo, e veçmas ne pasardhësve të saj. Nëna Tereze na porosit: "Pa dashuri dhe flijim jeta s'ka kuptim".

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. ne e kemi per nder me te vertet jo ne por e tere bota. por kam nje pyetje a e kishte ajo per nder qe ishte Shqipetare??? se nuk meduket se eshte then e permendur ndoje here nga ajo vete qe eshte shqipetare ne te shkrete shqipetare germojme ndoje dokument qe ta njxjerim e ta vertetojm qe ajo ishte nje shqipetare. nene Tereza duje tua kishte te bere te ditur e me madhe qe ajo ishte nje shqipetare e ta thekesonte e tu tregonte botes qe ishte shqipetare e kerenare, por kam ca nga india ketu e thone qe eshte indiane, e jo vetem keta indianet  por shume e shume veta nuk e din qe ajo ka qen nje shqiipetare.  me duket pak e pa pelqyeshme, ajo vdiq e nderin e te tera na i mori india, ajo kur u hapen rruget ne shqiperi mendoje se duhej te kethehej ne vendin e vete, se shqiperia ishte me te vertete nje vend per  ndihm, e nuk do te kishte nje gje me te bukur ajo te ndihmonte popullin e vete gjakun e vete e te ishte midis shqipetarve si shqipetare qe ishte. nese nuk ka shume rendesi ku eshte nje mendim personal.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## iliria e para

ajo u kthye ne Shqiperi por gadi askush nuk deshi as te dij per te.


Ne Shqiperi as ne shqiptaret nuk u interesonim shum per te,e psenuk e di?!

Te tjeret mburren me te e ne as qe duam ta nderojme ate!

E di qe ka shum vite qe ne vendin e qujtur Tuz ne Mal te Ziku banojne shqipetare ju ngrit nje permendore para shum vitesh.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. njohja e saj si shqipetare ne fillim duhej te beje nga vete nen Tereza, ajo duhet te prezantohej si shqipetare ashtu si c'ishte me te vertet as me shume e as me pak. pra kur te behet pyetja nga eshte nen tereza e tere bota te pergjigje me nje pergjigje nen tereza esthe shqipetare, por faktet e tregojen qe asnje nuk e di, te gjithe thone esthe india. pra a e kishte ajo per nder qe ishte shqipetare pse nuk e ka shprehur e then nje gje te till, pse asnje nuk edi te verteten nga eshte ajo?? e kur erdhi ajo ne shqiperi xhan ne kemi qen aty e mire pritem por cfare lloje mirkpirtje priste ajo, me shume se aq, me mire se te pret nje popull i farfer e i vuajtur??? po deshe na gjej ndo nje dekument ku thuet e shpreht qart qe nen tereza eshte shqipetare, se u kam then cave ketu  qe ajo eshte shqipetare e me kan pare me nje shikim si qen, than nen tereza shipetare e jo me than e ke gabim shume gabim ajo eshte andje nga india, une vete po kerkoje po nuk po gjej gje. e vitet e fundit te saj ajo ti kalonete ne shqiperi ku ishte vete lindja e saj atedheu i saj, ajo ti sherbet shqiperise deri ne fund, se shqiperia me te vertet ishte e  eshte nje vend i varfer e i vujtur. tjeteri te respekton sa e respekton pra respektimi eshte reciprok.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## i krishteri

ne fillim italisht pastaj shqip:

La vita è un'opportunità, coglila
La vita è bellezza, ammirala
La vita è beatitudine,assaporala
La vita è un sogno, fanne una realtà
La vita è una sfida, affrontala
La vita è un gioco, giocalo
La vita è preziosa,abbine cura
La vita è amore, godine
La vita èun mistero, scoprilo
La vita èpromessa,adempila
La vita è tristezza, superala
La vita è un inno, cantalo
La vita èuan lotta, accettila
La vita e un avventura, rischiala
La vita è felicità, meritala
La vita èla vita, difendila


ne Shqip 

Jeta eshte nje rastesi, mblidhe
Jeta eshte bukuri, admiroje
Jeta eshte lumturi, shijohe
Jeta eshte nje enderr, ktheje ne te vertet
Jeta eshte sfid, perballoje
Jeta eshte nje detyrim(detyre), plotesoje
Jeta eshte nje loje, luaje
Jeta eshte e çmueshme, kujdesu per te
Jeta eshte nje pasuri, ruaje
Jeta eshte dashuri, gezoje
Jeta eshte nje mister, sbuloje
Jeta eshte premtim, kryeje
Jeta eshte trishtim, kaloje
Jeta eshte nje himn, kendoje
Jeta eshte nje lufte(beteje), pranoje
Jeta eshte nje aventur, rrezikoje
Jeta eshte lumturi, meritoje
Jeta eshte jeta, mbroje

Zoti ju bekofte te gjitheve!!!

 e gjeni ne kete adrese 
http://communities.msn.it/Krishterimi

----------


## shkodra13

Eda,
Te cuitshem jemi ne shqiptaret!!!!!
Atehere:
Ne cdo liber ku flitet per Nene Terezen thuhet kjarte qe eshte SHQIPTARE.
Libri-biografi i saj i bere ne forme interviste,shume vite me pare fillon me fjalet: Me nenshtetesi jam indjane,me gjak jam SHQIPTARE!
Gonxha Bojaxhi emri i saj,a te mjafton!
Me paturpesi ka shqiptare qe ankohen ndaj saj.E kush pikerisht ne,qe kur bota i jepte cmimin Nobel,ne e cilesonim si nje agjente te Vatikanit dhe e cilesonim me fjale te pahijeshme edhe per rrugacet (fatkeqesisht ka te tille edhe sot),kur ajo mbante fjalimin e bujshem para OKB ambasadori shqiptar s'merrte pjese(nje "nacionalist"),kur kishte dyert e hapura kudo ne s'e lejonim as te futej ne Shqiperi as per te pare nenen e saj.
Turp,turp,turp!!!!!
E sot,per nje nga figurat me te shquara te mbarenjerezimit,kemi guxim edhe te themi: c'beri per ne?
Ajo ka bere per njerezimin,por vertete jo per ne,se ne sic duket s'hyjme ne kete kategori!
Eda sot kush don te dije ka mundesi te mesoje!Njihu me ate cfare beri,pastaj ankohu!
Vertete..ne ishim te varfer,por me te varfer ishim kur s'e njihnim!

----------


## iliria e para

Nen Tereza-Gonxhe Bojaxhiu nuk kapas mundesi te jet meshqiptare seç ishte.
Ne Shqiperi rregjimi komunist nuk donte te degjonte per te,kurse
trojet tjera nga e kishte origjinen ishin nen regjimin sllav ashtu
qe nuk dojshin as emrin te ja permendin.
A esht e qarte kjo?

----------


## baobabi

Nuk ma merrte mendja se do kishte shqiptar qe te mohonte dhe Nene Terezen ne keto dite.

Po ate na e njeh bota si shqiptare more dhe me anen e kesaj nene te vockel ishte zemra e madhe shqiptare.

Kjo zemer ndihmoi 1 miliard njerez ne Indii mor njerez, kush nga ju qe erresoni kete madheshti i ka dhene kesaj bote me shume se Nene Tereza.

Cfare prisnit ju qe te nxirrte shpaten Nene Tereza t'ju clironte nga serbi dhe greku.

Ajo i dha jeten miresive dhe kujdesit per te mjeret e kesaj bote.

Kjo Nene eshte ikona e zemres se shqiptarit ne kete bote

Veshtiresia me e madhe eshte qe njeriu te njohe veten dhe te ngrihet mbi te deri ne vetmohim

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. ne per nder e kemi, nuk tham gje, po ka shume e shume ne bote qe nuk e din e njohin nen Terezen si nje shqipetare, e thash kete gje duhet te beje e ditur me te madhe, e jo ta dine qe eshte nga india. se sia dine ca su be gjameti ajo eshte kush eshte e fakti se kush eshte ajo nuk ndryshon se nuk e njohin apo vlersojne ca veta.
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## mad_about

nene tereza edhe pse eshte shqiptare, ajo asgje nuk beri shqiptaret ..tere jeten e vet u ndihmoi indianeve ne kalkute edhe kushedi ku tjeter ...por sa ndihma nevojitej per shqiptaret ne kosove , shqiperi e maqedoni asaj(nene terezes) asnjehere nuk i interesoi , per kete arsye asnje shqiptar besoj edhe them shume lirisht se nuk e duan kete nene te kalkutes

----------


## shkodra13

"...asnje shqiptar besoj edhe them shume lirisht se nuk e duan kete nene te kalkutes" nga mad-about!!!!!!

Kush je ti qe flet ne emer te shqiptareve?
Kush je ti qe flet dhe ne emer tim?
Per mua ajo eshte nderi e kush nxjerr fjale te tilla turpi!
A ju duket vetja te mencur kur perdorni argumentime qe tregojne vetem injorance?
Kur s'dini asgje me mire mbyllni gojen e heshtni e urrejtjen mbylleni brenda vetes!
Misioni i Nane Terezes ishin te varferit me te varfer.TE VARFERIT ME TE VARFER!!!A MERRNI VESHT MOR NJEREZ!!!!!!!!!!
E keto i kishte rrugeve te Kalkutes e rrugeve te Botes.
Ndihma per shqiptaret ne Kosove e Maqedoni thote!Per shqiptaret ne Kosove e Maqedoni me makina e marka gjermane!
Qysh kur shqiptaret,jo te pasur,ishin njelloj me ato qe vdisnin rrugeve ne Indi?Kur nder shqiptare ka ekzistuar braktisja si atje?Kur ke pare turma shqiptaresh te vdesin te krimbur e te braktisur neper trotuare?S'e dini fatin e te jetuarit ne mes te Europes!

Aman heshtni se nuk duroheni!
Deshet para nga ajo?Deshet t'ju beje te pasur?
Te mjeret ju!

Por s'keni faj!S'mund te vleresoni ate qe ka bere dicka per njerezimin,se ju nuk hyni ne kategorine e njerezve!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje....!!

Me poshte jane fjalet e Nenes Tereza!!

----------


## Shpresmiri

REKORD NË HISTORINË DYMIJËVJEÇARE TË KISHËS KATOLIKE -  SHENJTËRIMI ZYRTAR VETËM PESË VJET PAS NDËRRIMIT JETË:

ME DËSHIRËN E VETË ATI I SHENJT - GJON PALI I DYTË - PAS SHQYRTIMIT TË MBI PESËMIJË FAQE DËSHMISHË, MË 13 TETOR 2002 BEATIFIKON NËNËN TEREZE

Qytet i Vatikanit, 17 gusht 2002 (QIKSH Albeuropa - ENGJËLL KOLIQI)
     Siç kanë bërë të ditur burimet zyrtare të Selisë së Shenjtë në Vatikan, Ati i Shenjt Gjon Pali i Dytë, pas shqyrtimit të mbi pesëmijë faqe dëshmishë mbi jetën, veprën dhe mrekullitë e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut - Nënës Tereze, ka vendosur që më 13 tetor 2002, në Bazilikën e Shën Pjetrit ta shpall shenjtëreshë këtë bijë shqiptare, të cilën mbarë bota e njohu dhe e quajti Nënë.    
     Murgesha e vogël, me zemër të madhe - Nobeliste e Paqes dhe Simbol i Dashurisë për të varfërit, të sëmurët dhe të lënët, me nderimet më të larta të hierarkisë katolike në Selinë e Shenjtë, vetëm pesë vjet pas vdekjes fizike do të shpallet shenjtëreshë, thonë burimet e Vatikanit, duke e cituar vetë Atin e Shenjt - Gjon Pali i Dytë, me rastin e marrjes së këtij vendimi historik, që shënon rekord të ri në beatifikimin e të lumturtuarve - shenjtërimin e të merituarve.
     Në arsyetimin e këtij vendimi historik për beatifikimin e Bijës Shqiptare - Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, e njohur në mbarë botën si Nëna Tereze e Dashurisë, përmenden edhe 122 mirënjohje ndërkombëtare, përveç Çmimit Nobel për Paqe, më 1979, si dhe disa mrekulli, të cilat vështirë mund të shpjegohen edhe shkencërisht. Komisioni Kishtar për beatifikim, pasi ka shqyrtuar 80 volume me 113 dëshmi e 35.000 faqe të shkruara me akte nga jeta dhe vepra e Shenjtëreshës Shqiptare, ka përgatitur materialin sintezë nga jeta, vepra dhe mrekullitë e Nënës Tereze, në ekstraktin 5000 faqesh të shkruara dhe pas analizimit të tij, Papa ka marrur vendimin për shenjtërimin zyrtar të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut.
     Populli Shqiptar ndjehet krenar për bijën e tij, që ishte gruaja më e madhërishme e botës e shekullit XX. Është pra një nder dhe një privilegj i madh për të gjithë ne, shenjtërimi i Nënës Tereze, të cilën mbarë bota e quan nënë. Le të marrim pjesë edhe ne në këtë shenjtërim - dikush fizikisht e të gjithë shpirtërisht. Le të bëjmë secili nga ne diçka të vlefshme për dashurinë njerëzore. Ta ndezim dashurinë e vërtetë ndaj njëri-tjetrit e ndaj njerëzimit mbarë, sipas shembullit dhe mësimeve të Shenjtëreshës Sonë. GËZUAR !!!

----------


## Shpresmiri

Prishtinë, 6 shtator - Me një akademi të veçantë në Teatrin Kombëtar në Prishtinë përfundoi manifestimi përkujtimor "Ditët e Nënës Tereze", i cili u mbajt nën patronazhin e Presidentit të Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova. Në këtë akademi morën pjesë krerët e institucioneve të Kosovës dhe përfaqësues të institucioneve vendore dhe ndërkombëtare. Akademinë e hapi Dom Lush Gjergji që njihet si biograf i Nënës Tereze. Ai tha së Nëna Tereze është një përfaqësuese e denjë e popullit shqiptar. Ajo i fali dashurinë dhe humanitetin e saj tërë njerëzimit. 
Ndërkaq, Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, duke folur rreth figurës së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut - Nëna Tereze, tha se ajo nga një femër shqiptare u kthye në një nënë të rruzullit tokësor. Ai theksoi se Nëna Tereze është themeluese e filozofisë humanitare. Në vijim presidenti Rugova tha se Nëna Tereze është në zemrën e të gjithë kosovarëve të cilët krenohen që është edhe nënë e njerëzimit. "Në këtë pesëvjetor të kalimit të saj në përjetësi ne lutemi me besim të plotë se do të vazhdojmë veprën e Nënës Tereze dhe do të mësojmë nga filozofia e saj e dashurisë që të kemi gjithmonë liri, pavarësi dhe dashuri mes vete dhe me popujve të vendeve të tjera", tha veç tjerash presidenti Rugova.
Ndërkaq, rreth orës 20.00 shumë qytetarë të Prishtinë ndezën qirinjë para Teatrit Kombëtar në procesionin "Drita e paqes" që bëhet në prag të shpalljes së Nënës Tereze shënjtëreshë.

----------


## SSALB

Kush thote qe gjithe bota e respekton Nene Terezen e ka shume gabim. Ka shume shtete ku nene tereza eshte akuzuar per korrupsion dhe shperdorim te ndihmave. Biles per kete jane botuar disa artikuj ne gazeta, ka misionare te cilat pohojne se Nene Tereza ka shperdoruar per interesin e saj ndihmat nga fondacionet e ndryshme. 

Per mua personalisht nese ka emer qe ne bote na ben te jemi krenar eshte ai i Ferid Murat, qe shume nga ne nuk e dine fare se kush eshte. Eshte shkencetari shqiptar fitues i cmimit Nobel per shpikjen e ilacit me me rendesi per shekullin XX. Viagres.

----------


## Seminarist

Ja e shihni...prandaj edhe duhet te kuptoni se gjuha e forte ka vendin e vet!

Po c'jane keto idiotlliqe more gjirokastrit...! Po pse mo po me nje kritike alabakesh, e krimbash si te shumeve ne forum u ulka vlera e nene Terezes?

E kam per detyre te sqaroje meqe je qenie njerezore, se nga natyra misione te tilla si ai i nene Terezes kane predispozita per erresime, poshterime......nga njerez palaco....

por ja qe titujt e merituar nuk kane nevoje per goje....e ne fund te fundit.....po te ishte per tipa si puna ju'j,me sondazh do dilte Dulla para Krishtit

SSALB!

----------


## Prototype

vertete nene tereza ishte shqipetare por mbi te gjitha ishte humane hehehehhee  :shkelje syri:  nuk fliste me urrejtje ndja te tjereve e as zihej po vetem kerkonte paqe ........................................

----------


## Seminarist

Tema nuk eshte ne ishte apo jo shqiptare...por se eshte nderi i kombit!

Qe kur jena bo me dy yje (urime Yllka), s'dim ca flasim nga municionet.....!

Yeahhhh vertet, disa plotesojne me "grindje2 ate qe se bente dot Nene Tereza..

...se kisha me ty heeee..!

----------


## SSALB

Klod paske mare kot si pushka e jevgut me duket. Me fal qe ta shava Nene Terezen, gabimi im qe, eshte si shpirt. Nder te kombit e kemi, pastaj nje e korruptuar me teper nuk eshte se po na i prish imazhin ne bote.

----------

